# Liveaboard -- What do you use for your address?



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

Like the title says, what do you use for an address for your drivers license, mail, etc.?


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

Used MCCA Mail Forwarding Service in FL for a number of years. Their address became my address for everything, including drivers license, insurance, and passport. Never a problem.

St. Brendan's Isle also receives excellent reviews from cruisers.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

We use St Brendan's Isle. One thing I love is that if you instruct them to, they will open your mail, scan the contents, and email it to you, in addition for forwarding packages and the paper copy if you so desire. They are great about details and not too expensive ($14/month)


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

We've been using St. Bredan's Isle since 2001 as our only address,...Drivers Licenses, Passports, Voter's registration, everything.... It's been an excellent service for us.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

I used nearest UPS Store
The UPS Store: Retail packing, shipping, postal & business services locations
They "hide" mailbox in address. It looks like 
1234 Big Street, Suite # (Mailbox number)
They do mail forwarding for additional fee, normally once in a month in single package.


----------



## aerie (Jul 14, 2000)

I receive mail at a PO Box and enlist a friend to go through the mail once a week. She e-mails me if there's anything important, deposits checks, acts as my agent if something needs a signature. I still own property so I use that address for driver's license. Other cruising friends use their son's address.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Ditto Eryka... St. Brendan's Isle with their Mailscan service... and they'll help set you up with FL residency if you want.


----------

